
Show HN: Sharing to multiple social accounts made easy - thesubroot
http://socialbox.io/about
======
jeffmould
Not sure if I am missing something, but there is nothing on the site that
tells what it is, how it works, etc... I get it, the product lets you share to
multiple social media accounts, but how is it different than Buffer or
Hootsuite?

~~~
thesubroot
Thank you for passing by. We are still working on the homepage design and some
hot features. What contrasts us from competitors is a cleaner simple as pie
UX/UI.

